# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Panties with Tutorial



## Ladyfingers

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
August, 2012

PANTIES FOR AMERICAN GIRL DOLL

#6 needles - yarn matching dress or skirt in #2, 3, or 4 weight

Cast on 26 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Knit in stockinette stitch for 12 rows.
Next row: Knit 2 together, knit 22, Knit 2 together
Next row: Purl 2 together, purl 20, Purl 2 together
Continue to DECREASE in this manner until you have 6 stitches on the needle.
Knit these 6 stitches for 8 rows.
Next row: Knit & increase in the first stitch, Knit 4, Knit & increase in the last stitch.
Next Row: Purl & increase in the first stitch, Purl 6, Purl and increase in the last stitch.
Continue to INCREASE in this manner until you have 26 stitches on the needle.
Knit 12 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.

NOTE: You will be knitting the front of the panties, narrowing for the legs,down to the crotch area, knit a few stitches to accommodate her puffy cloth body, then you will increase up the sides for the legs, knit the body of the back of the panties - all in one piece. You will then fold the garment from bottom up to the ribbed top - sew the side seams.


----------



## LadyBecket

These are adorable!! Can't wait to make a few pairs for my girls! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellisen

Thank you, as always, Elaine. I made panties out of #4 weight yarn, but it was way too thick. Now I'll try your pattern with thinner yarn.


----------



## Daeanarah

Nice job with the pics Elaine.

Here it is in pdf format.

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore

Thanks for that pattern. Now the dolls will be fully dressed.


----------



## kippyfure

I'll keep this pattern in the front--so that I can whip up a pair to match each dress! Thanks again for your continuing generosity--Kathy


----------



## Grammax8

Thank you for the pattern...now she can wear the dress without the slacks.


----------



## sandy2

You are a gem, Ladyfingers! Thanks for thinking of us and allowing us to share your wonderful creations.


----------



## cullenbe

As always Elaine thank you so much!


----------



## GrandmaGwen

Thanks so much for this pattern - they look adorable and I'm going to whip up a pair to go with the dress and jacket I've already made for my GD's doll for Christmas.


----------



## Lutie2

As always, thanks fir sharing


----------



## jellybeaner

Thank you for the pattern. You are always so thoughtful!!


----------



## tammyc77

These are adorable!! Thank you so much for your generosity in sharing your great patterns. You make so many feel so happy!!


----------



## Gramma Pat

Thank you once again Ladyfingers. I just made a pair to match a dress I knit. They came out so well and so easy!! Bless you for sharing your talent.


----------



## oannejay

The bathing suit pattern had these panties with a cute skirt. I followed the directions having no ideas where they were taking me, and then the brain light came on. These are terrific! thank you, thank, you


----------



## LunaDragon

Thank you Lovely Ms.Ladyfingers. You always have the most wonderful patterns and are so generous to share them. Many Hugs.


----------



## tammyc77

Daeanarah said:


> Nice job with the pics Elaine.
> 
> Here it is in pdf format.
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you Rhyanna - you're the best!!!


----------



## ladybuys

Hi and thanks again.........


----------



## leahkay

Awesome pattern! Now her hinney won't freeze! My GD has been concerned and asked for my assistance I covering her doll's bottom.

Thanks for sharing your pattern!


----------



## Ellie in Houston

LF - Thanks - they are darling!! Ellie


----------



## sandy2

leahkay said:


> Awesome pattern! Now her hinney won't freeze! My GD has been concerned and asked for my assistance I covering her doll's bottom.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pattern!


Too funny! I can just picture that - and my own 3-yr-old GD saying the same thing.


----------



## knitter43

Every time I see one of your patterns listed, "You light up my life"m, as Debby Boone sang way back when. Thank you so much for your generosity in sharing your patterns.


----------



## Pennypincher

Thank you, Elaine and Rhyanna for the pattern and the PDF instructions. I will be adding these to the clothes I am making for my four great granddaughters for Christmas. Cute as usual.


----------



## margaret15

i have made a few of these now, i use double knit and size 4mm needles they turn out okay. i have just posted photo's of the dressing gown, pajamas and slippers, the slippers are made with fluffy wool rather than putting pompom's on, please look and let me know what you think as its the 1st time making them, the pattern is different for the PJ'S AS IN THE PHOTO LADYFINGERS POSTED. the straps are wider on mine, not sure why as i did follow pattern???


----------



## crazydolls

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## KarinStr

Thank you. Glad someone posted this on Pinterest. A life saver!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah

Elaine's Doll patterns can be found at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

Or do a search for Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns
The patterns Elaine has shared are there.

Happy Knitting.


----------



## Daeanarah

Elaine's Doll patterns can be found at 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

Or do a search for Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns
The patterns Elaine has shared are there.

Happy Knitting.


----------



## KarinStr

thank you


----------



## transdolly

Love this pattern!!!!


----------



## knittingforever

Cute!


----------



## Daeanarah

Elaine has come out with 4 new American Girl Doll patterns, uploaded in pdf format at

Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## LEE1313

Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Pattern
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> August, 2012
> 
> PANTIES FOR AMERICAN GIRL DOLL
> 
> #6 needles - yarn matching dress or skirt in #2, 3, or 4 weight
> 
> Cast on 26 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Knit in stockinette stitch for 12 rows.
> Next row: Knit 2 together, knit 22, Knit 2 together
> Next row: Purl 2 together, purl 20, Purl 2 together
> Continue to DECREASE in this manner until you have 6 stitches on the needle.
> Knit these 6 stitches for 8 rows.
> Next row: Knit & increase in the first stitch, Knit 4, Knit & increase in the last stitch.
> Next Row: Purl & increase in the first stitch, Purl 6, Purl and increase in the last stitch.
> Continue to INCREASE in this manner until you have 26 stitches on the needle.
> Knit 12 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.
> 
> NOTE: You will be knitting the front of the panties, narrowing for the legs,down to the crotch area, knit a few stitches to accommodate her puffy cloth body, then you will increase up the sides for the legs, knit the body of the back of the panties - all in one piece. You will then fold the garment from bottom up to the ribbed top - sew the side seams.


THANKS so much. What a SUPER easy pattern. Just what my knitting group NEEDS to add to AG dresses. We make/donate to local charities.
THRILLED to have found this post/


----------



## diobsession 2

Thank you so much.


----------

